# Another one, Have u seen this fish?



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Now Im looking for this fish, A golden shiner I have caught them in creeks in the past I just cant remember where.

They meet all the standers of the bait fish I'm looking for, I found them at bait stores in Alabama before, I just don't want to make that drive for them.

I'm just curious if any body knows of some ponds/creeks around town where they can be caught on hook n line in decent numbers? Maybe you have accidentally caught them while bream fishing. 

Just trying to find alternative baits for next year:thumbsup:


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cathunter,

When I was growing up in Alabama 10 years ago, we would go to the county lakes ran by the state and those golden shiners are stocked in the lakes. We would catch them with bread and a hook early in the morning and then troll the lake with them for big lunker bass. I know Coffee County or Pike County Lake or Crenshaw County Lake has them and a lot of them. I know you don't want to drive to Troy, AL, but they are there.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Good news/bad news. I've caught many of those at Little Williams (McDavid). Bad news...that place has been closed for a while now and I have no idea why.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Caught a couple before in Yellow River around the holt area...my buddy caught one about 12 in. on a beatle spin couple years ago...would make awesome catfish bait if you could get ahold of a few.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They sure would, there very hard to find consistently.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

You need to build a small pond just to stock with bait. lol Go out in the back, catch a few and then hit Escambia.


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've caught good numbers of golden whiners in hurricane lake


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've caught good numbers of shiners in hurricane lake


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That pond thing is a good idea. My buddie's dad has a pond out back that's FULL if bluegill. Big ones! He feeds them regularly and they are easy pickins. We can go catch a mess pretty much whenever we want, but it just feels like cheating. When we do, it takes about an hour to catch a couple dozen 8-10" long. Shiners might do well in a pond like that.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

When I was a kid, we'd catch em when the creek ran dry. (Cowpens creek near Fairhope in the 60s.)


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Theres some in Hurricane Lake and in Stone Lake. Everytime I go bream fishing in Stone Lake with bread I catch them


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Sand hammock in esto is full, that's we used to bed fish bass with, we put them in several golf courses in Dothan, there's one with a big fountain that's slam full. Bait them up with rabbit food, we used biscuit dough as bait to catch em, pop a small hole in the end it just kinda seeps out. Kings lake has them. If you can catch a bunch put them in a freezer full of water with it on and don't feed them. They will harden up and survive several slaps from a cast. They will last a week or so. Ps don't shut the lid. There's a outdoor shop in Dothan that can find em. I can't think of the name right now, but it will come to me.
there's always some guys during bedding season will around Kings Lake selling them and blue crawfish
Southern Outdoor Sports


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx for all the tips guys, I have located a bait store in alabama that sells them, I think ill make the drive up there and load up on them then put them in small pool to grow up..


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We catch these off my pier at Lake Weiss in NE Ala. They look like the Golden Roach Shiners we used to try to buy on the St Johns River (about $1 each) and use for bass fishing. I assumed that the ones on Weiss were crappie shiners that had been dumped in the lake after a day of fishing and they just grew up.


----------

